

Obama Officials Weigh Drone Attack on US Suspect [video] - adamors
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/us-suspect-possibly-targeted-drone-attack-22438384

======
polemic
I didn't get past this:

 _" And Obama's new policy says American suspected terrorists overseas can
only be killed by the military, not the CIA, creating a policy conundrum for
the White House."_

So much WTF in one sentence.

~~~
fredgrott
CIA runs covert ops to kill terrorists by both CIA operatives and by drones

------
alexeisadeski3
Okay folks, here's what I want to know:

The US, by law, is supposed to treat all people the same regardless of
nationality. In a court of law, for example, illegal immigrants get the same
rights as full citizens.

So far so good, right?

Well guess what? That means that in situations wherein it's legal for the
military to kill a foreigner, it's legal for the military to kill a citizen as
well. Equality works both ways. If an American citizen is engaged in
terrorist/hostile military activity outside of US legal jurisdiction, then the
military has just as much legal authority to kill that citizen as they'd have
to kill any non-citizen.

Tell my why I'm wrong.

~~~
sgk284
Read _any_ history text on the American Revolution to see why that's a bad
policy.

The opposite policy is interesting though, following from "all men are created
equal", we won't kill American citizens without due process or cause therefore
we shouldn't kill any person of any nation without due process or cause.

